# Turner Opens Up for TheRaceSite.com



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

AMESBURY, MA USA - November 27, 2006 -- Even though the Thanksgiving holiday has just finished the racing season continues at Turner Motorsport as the team continues to celebrate dual championships in Grand Am Cup and a successful run at the SCCA Runoffs. Recently Will Turner took some time to chat with David Haueter from TheRaceSite.com about 2006's triumphs, the team's plans for next year, and about the business of 'selling what you race'.

Read the full interview on TheRaceSite.com: http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=magazine&mag_id=12745.

Excerpts from the interview:

About the SCCA Runoffs: "I was surprised by the seriousness of the Runoffs. In regional races there were always one or two guys that were as fast as I was or faster. At the Runoffs, there were around fifteen guys that were as fast or faster than I was. You really have to plan your strategy with qualifying to do well. The track caught a lot of people out, with getting the setup right. I was there a week earlier testing, and realized that you had to set the car up so it was very compliant over the bumps and you could use the entire track."

On Grand Am Cup versus World Challenge: "World Challenge is obviously a sprint race and the whole race is pretty exciting. Grand Am Cup wasn't really like that - it was more of an endurance race, with pit strategy involved and anyone could win. But Grand Am Cup has become so competitive that this year especially, it was like being in three hour sprint races. It's great that the crew can have an impact on the race and we feel we have a real advantage there with our team."

About selling what you race: "We download all the information from the race and use it, and that gives us a real advantage over other parts places that don't race and win. Any place can race and sell parts, but to win championships and know how good you have to be to do that, and then have that correlate to your product line - it's very important and I don't think one could survive without the other."

Will Turner and his team have 25 wins in professional touring car races since 1998 and over 100 top five finishes. In 2006 the team won the GS and ST Team Championships in the Grand Am Cup series. Anders Hainer was the GS Drivers Champion from behind the wheel of his Turner Motorsport BMW M3 while Will Turner and Don Salama were co-champions in the ST Drivers Championship in a Turner Motorsport BMW 330i. Turner also finished third in the SCCA Club Racing T2 Championship in a BMW M3. No North American professional race teams, except Turner Motorsport, won races or a championship with a BMW in 2006.

In each of the past two years he was named as one of the top ten BMW racers in the world by BMW and will be heading to Germany this week to receive another award from BMW.

You can catch the Turner Motorsport BMW M3 at the SCCA Runoffs courtesy of The Speed Channel this coming Thursday at 2:00pm ET. The T2 race was one of the most thrilling of the Runoffs with every driver on the ragged edge for every lap. And you won't want to miss the BMW M3 of Will Turner fighting tooth and nail with the Subarus for T2 supremacy!


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I watched the Runoffs, the T2 battle was pretty intense near the end. Turner is one hell of a clean racer!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

armaq said:


> I watched the Runoffs, the T2 battle was pretty intense near the end. Turner is one hell of a clean racer!


Both Will and Don Salama are among the cleanest drivers in Grand Am Cup - which helps them stay out of trouble and finish races. :thumbup:


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn Scott, you must be busy these days.  That interview was actually done by Dave Haueter (Seneca).

He posted it here. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175779


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> Damn Scott, you must be busy these days.
> 
> Yeah, been a little distracted. But I get to rest now until early next year.


----------

